# Permit Fee for Excavation



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Once upon a time, way before the IBC, the UBC had a table for figuring the cost of an excavation permit. That table does not appear in the IBC.

How do you guys determine excavation fees?


----------



## Mac (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

Our Grading & Excavating permit fee is $25, set by the Village Board, along with all the other fees.


----------



## Alias (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

Mule -

I sent you an e-mail with the fees that I use.  These are based on the old UBC and the city adopted these when we did our code adoption.

Sue


----------



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

Thanks, that's what I needed.........


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

Permit is 2% of estimated project cost if over $500.00. Muni code adopted.


----------



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

Now that's a handy way to do it. Our public works stuff is on a percentage basis.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

I don't see where the IRC or IBC require a permit to dig a hole. Now public works has a permit for site work. Has to deal with errosion control and dust mitigation. Flat fee of $25.00 regardless of the size of the hole.


----------



## Mule (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Permit Fee for Excavation

State of Texas has all kinds of erosion control stuff. Also we have adopted Appendix J of the 2006 IBC.


----------

